# Adobe Premiere nur Audio.....



## SebiPuck (15. Januar 2012)

Wie ihr e schon lesen könnt habe ich Probleme mit Adobe Premiere Cs5.5, und zwar nehme ich meinen Desktop mit Camtasia Recorder auf ---> .avi Datei.
So weit so gut, wenn ich das fertige Video öffne geht auch alles wunderbar. Sobald es in dem Programm importiert wurde ist nur noch die Audiospur enthalten,sonst nichts. Bei After Effects ist das ganze Spiel genau umgekehrt, abe es geht ja um Premiere.

Bitte helft mir so schnell wie möglich, und begründet eure Antworten auch, also net einfach den Grund sagen, sondern auch von einer Lösung erzählen, danke im Vorraus

PS.: Sorry fuer meine Rechtschreibfehler habe das mit meinem Smartphone verfasst ......


----------



## SebiPuck (16. Januar 2012)

Kann mir den keiner helfen ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Januar 2012)

Hast du es mal mit dem kostenlosen TSCC Codec versucht?
http://www.techsmith.de/download/codecs.asp

Vielleicht klappts ja, wenn der installiert ist.
Sollte zwar eigentlich schon mit Camtasia Studio installiert sein, aber man weiß ja nie. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SebiPuck (18. Januar 2012)

Habe das Programm erfolgreich installiert - hat nicht geholfen >_<


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2012)

Das ist tatsächlich eigenartig.
Kanst du das Video denn mit Camtasia Studio in irgendein anderes Format wandeln, z.B. MP4 (H.264) und es dann in Premiere Pro nutzen?

Außerdem vielleicht einfach mal GSpot (freie Software) nutzen, um zu schauen, was in der Datei überhaupt wirklich drin ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SebiPuck (18. Januar 2012)

Ähm ich habe bei Camtasia nix gemacht, nur mit dem Recorder aufgenommen, und dann eben net als .camtasia oder wie das auch heisst exportiert, sondern gleich als .mp4 das Ding war nie im Camtasia Editor, da ich ja einmal in Camtasia und einmal in Premiere rendern müsste.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2012)

Oben schreibst du, dass du als AVI aufgezeichnet hast, jetzt schreibst du, dass du gleich MP4 gemacht hast? Da blicke ich jetzt nicht mehr so ganz durch.


----------



## SebiPuck (18. Januar 2012)

Sorry habe mich verschrieben die Aufzeichnung war doch im avi Format ^^


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich hab es jetzt selbst mal ausprobiert.
In Premiere Pro CS5.5 wird nur der Audiokanal beim Import erkannt.
In Premiere Pro CS5 klappt alles einwandfrei.

Ich schau mal, ob ich irgendwie noch hinter dieses eigenwillige Verhalten komme.
Aber für dich dürfte die vorerst einfachste Variante die sein, dass du die Videos in Camtasia Studio in ein anderes Format transcodierst, mit dem Premiere Pro CS5.5 ohne Murren klarkommt.

Gruß
Martin


----------

